# Windows 7 slow after joining domain



## pbmasood (Nov 14, 2011)

I have migrated all the computers in my office from workgroup to domain network. I have active directory installed in Windows Server 2008 R2 system. All the systems are installed with Windows 7 OS. Now the issue is that the all the computers login with reasonable time but the speed is considerabely slow. Ex: When My Computer is opened, it takes more or less 5 mins to show up the drives,. Control Panel and most of the applications are also taking time. Could anyone help me out in finding the solution to fix this issue?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Check your server and workstation event logs to start with. Did you join the computers to the domain? Are AD and DNS functioning properly?


----------



## pbmasood (Nov 14, 2011)

All the computers are joined to the domain. Even the AD and DNS are functioning properly. Event logs has got no errors except normal warning messages. I am still unable to track down what could be then possible issue.


----------



## mvirata (Feb 17, 2011)

Did you check the task manager? Or try using process explorer to see if any processes are going haywire. Do you have any GPO's?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Are any of your shares on DFS or are there any shares that the client is looking for that no longer exist?


----------

